# Not Happening... So Dont Read This Thread



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

A big orgy at my house!

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

count me in!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

In. 

Guys, I've done this twice and it is a fab day out. If you've done indoor karting this is nothing like it. This is the real McCoy. Fast 80mph karts and a challenging circuit.

It's a must-do.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

Great idea Adz

I've never done this before

So it's a yes for me 

Yan


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

In too, depending on dates.

Do they supply helmets, mines gone a bit cheesey. :roll:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Jonson, thats a very bad joke..... but i still half smiled!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Adam

Anything further away than Buckmore? Penzance maybe? There is life north of Watford you know :lol: 
Anything in middle England? :roll:

Joe


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Adam
> 
> Anything further away than Rockmore? Penzance maybe? There is life north of Watford you know :lol:
> Anything in middle England? :roll:
> ...


Joe, we've all done 'middle england' for so long we thought you might like to see how things have advanced since you last came to the mother counties... :wink: :lol:

You know you will enjoy thrashing our arses! 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Rich

Flattery will get you everywhere :lol: At least I'm thinking about it now 

Joe


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Im up for this, as long as its not the weekend of the 13th/14th, thats the only weekend im not free!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Adam
> ...


You may also wish to mention the electric lights and fresh water from ......

a.......

wait for it .......

Tap.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I looked at other tracks "up north" but they weren't as good or well known..... plus the prices at Buckmore are very reasonable.

Still a trek for me too!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow ads what a great idea!  Where did you get that from!

You know im there! Rekon they will let us on the track in our TT's ?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> Wow ads what a great idea!  Where did you get that from!
> 
> You know im there! Rekon they will let us on the track in our TT's ?


Not a chance in hell!

You did inspire me! But if you come, u cant get upto old tricks lol


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

I promise ill be good adam!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Rich
> 
> Flattery will get you everywhere :lol: At least I'm thinking about it now
> 
> Joe


Well you know it'll be a good laugh and no chance of wrapping up the TT either! 

It's a comparatively cheap chance to drive your heart out on a great track with your a*se inches from the floor...

The best fun you can have with your trousers on... :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Adam TTR said:


> I looked at other tracks "up north" but they weren't as good or well known..... plus the prices at Buckmore are very reasonable.
> 
> Still a trek for me too!


Have you looked at Daytona at Milton Keynes? I race there quite alot and although the karts aren't quite as fast as the ones advertised here, it's a good circuit!

Depending on dates......I'm up for a blast at this event! Keep us posted.

Cheers


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

please count me in. Would prefer an individual race rather than a team event but please keep me posted either way as i'll definitely race

maybe nudge me via PM or email as i dont get on this forum much these days.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

will do! 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> Would prefer an individual race rather than a team event


Me too...


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> jedi-knight83 said:
> 
> 
> > Would prefer an individual race rather than a team event
> ...


And me


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

OK the only date for September is Saturday 27th at 16.00h for a Mini GP at £80.00 per driver

Any thoughts?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> OK the only date for September is Saturday 27th at 16.00h for a Mini GP at £80.00 per driver
> 
> Any thoughts?


Well I reckon you should go for it. How many required?

I'm in so I'll start the list... all you others who expressed and interest, please follow!

RustyIntegrale [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Interested -- depends on date in Sept.

Jim (TTitan)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TTitan said:


> Interested -- depends on date in Sept.
> 
> Jim (TTitan)


Saturday 27th September from 4pm according to Kannerman above... :roll:

Cheers

rich


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry fly to the states that day, other wise would have loved to go


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Cracking idea Adam just think its a stretch to far for me.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Right if you aree gonna come, add your name to the list.

1. AdamTTR [smiley=indian_chief.gif] 
2. RustyIntegrale [smiley=jester.gif]
3. CamV6 [smiley=smoking.gif]
4. Dolfan ( [smiley=bigcry.gif] ) [smiley=elvis.gif]


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i would have loved this adam............ im making a point of going to an event next year in england so i can actually meet everyone, i feel a tad left out being so far away, i could just move back to crawley i suppose


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> i would have loved this adam............ im making a point of going to an event next year in england so i can actually meet everyone, i feel a tad left out being so far away, i could just move back to crawley i suppose


Best off staying where you are those southerners are strange :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay guys,

We need to develop some real interest in this as there were many that were keen but haven't put their names down.

Admittedly this circuit is in the south eastern corner of England but is the best karting circuit in the UK. *If you've enjoyed the indoor karting experience then this is 100 times better!* 

The karts are fast, well-maintained and gearless so you only have to concentrate on the corners. *Helmets, gloves and overalls are provided and there is a cafe and ample parking for your TT.*

*The circuit itself is 1200m long* and set in woodland just off the M2 and only 15 minutes from the M25 so it really is easy to get to... 










Don't miss this opportunity to have a great afternoon's racing with your fellow TTers and there's absolutely no chance of wrapping up your car.

*All for £80 too!* :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

what is the exact format of the mini GP? how many rounds and how many laps and how long is the final etc?

Which karts would we be in aswell.

Buckmore is the most expensive place in the UK

for instance im doing a race at daytona MK and its a 10min quali and 50 min individual race in the twin engine karts on the long 1360m track and its £65 per head.

Its an open race so anyone is welcome to join.. ring and book with the track. Aug 31st at 5pm and its just called the daytona 50.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> what is the exact format of the mini GP? how many rounds and how many laps and how long is the final etc?
> 
> Which karts would we be in aswell.
> 
> ...


50 mins! :lol: This is 2 hours in one of these...










The Sisley/Biz Thunderkart boasts a tuned 390cc Honda 4 stroke engine and very crisp handling. This kart is ideal for the more experienced driver who seeks a greater challenge. These are probably the fastest hire four stroke karts in the country. The karts are fitted with slick tyres at all times.

2-hour Mini Grand Prix for 16 - 30 drivers
Mar-Oct Pros £75.00, Thunderkarts £80.00

Race follows this format...

Exclusive Grand Prix events consist of a safety briefing and practice session, followed by a series of wheel-to-wheel, adrenaline filled qualifying heats (min. three heats per driver (except Nano Prix)) with up to 16 karts on the 1200m circuit (except Nano Prix which takes place on the 600m circuit). The pressure is on from the second the lights go green until the final chequered flag. The event culminates in a grand final for the leading point scoring competitors, followed by a podium trophy presentation for the top three drivers.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

hmm how long are the heats and final. Id be surprised if you get more than 40 mins track time each.

When would payment be needed? I'll give it a think.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> hmm how long are the heats and final. Id be surprised if you get more than 40 mins track time each.
> 
> When would payment be needed? I'll give it a think.


Well AdamTTR would need to answer that...

ADAM! [smiley=help.gif]

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

we'd go for 3 hours I think....


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm definitely in. I'm warning every one now. I am gonna win!


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

1. AdamTTR - Adam [smiley=indian_chief.gif] 
2. RustyIntegrale - Rich [smiley=jester.gif]
3. CamV6 [smiley=smoking.gif] 
4. Dolfan - Yan [smiley=elvis.gif]
5. T7 BNW - Ben [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> we'd go for 3 hours I think....


Bloody hell Ad, are you sure you can concentrate on anything that long?

(see how I didnt do the "first time you've lasted 3 hrs" joke? Oh bugger [smiley=oops.gif] )


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

Buckmoor park is one the best outdoor track in the country, well worth the travel......The Super Karts are fantastics!!!! Depending on dates, I would be very interested..


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > we'd go for 3 hours I think....
> ...


I know, I do have the attention span of a (g)nat!

3 hours! Thats like a whole 5 years worth in one day!! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> I know, I do have the attention span of a *gnat*! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


And the spelling ability of a Sun reader (sorry, picture licker... :lol: )

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

ah shurrup!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> ah shurrup!!!












"Cruiser..." :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

lol :lol: :lol: - dont you have a day job to get on with!?!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> lol :lol: :lol: - dont you have a day job to get on with!?!


Oh yeah, but I'm big on delegation when I've got more interesting stuff to do... :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Meeerrrk (Mar 21, 2008)

you can put my name down.

[email protected]

thanks,

Mark


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

1. AdamTTR - Adam [smiley=indian_chief.gif] 
2. RustyIntegrale - Rich [smiley=jester.gif]
3. CamV6 [smiley=smoking.gif] 
4. Dolfan - Yan [smiley=elvis.gif]
5. T7 BNW - Ben [smiley=pimp2.gif]
6. Meeerrrrk - Mark [smiley=elf.gif]


----------



## Meeerrrk (Mar 21, 2008)

nice so wiht the above pictures, we have got:

a red indian
a joker
a stoner
elvis
a scarecrow/farmer boy
santa in a green hat

should be a great day out huh!?

on a serious note, how many do we need because a couple of mates might be interested.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Meeerrrk said:


> on a serious note, how many do we need because a couple of mates might be interested.


Up to 16 I think. Adam is on hols until next weel but we need to book it soon.

If you have mates who wanna do it that's cool. We're not racing TTs, just each other!

Cheers
Rich


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

like the idea alot but can't do the 27th !! there after is fine..


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

So is this a definite? Put me down if so.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

We havent got enough people..... sorry


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> We havent got enough people..... sorry


Thats a shame...I'd forgotten all about it.

*cancels baby sitter


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

I just saw this thread..
I remember Buckmore with the best thoughts in mind..! Went there a couple of times while i lived in the UK...
Especially loved the time when i destroyed one of their thunderkarts after going airborne in my kart on the big straight down before the right lower turn... The front left wheel came off.. lolol.. (i'm quite light, but with a heavy foot) 
:twisted: :twisted: 
Damn black flags and disqualification. I was accused of hitting someone too.. in their words, "wheels dont come off on their own, you must've hit someone!"
[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

ross2280 said:


> I just saw this thread..
> I remember Buckmore with the best thoughts in mind..! Went there a couple of times while i lived in the UK...
> Especially loved the time when i destroyed one of their thunderkarts after going airborne in my kart on the big straight down before the right lower turn... The front left wheel came off.. lolol.. (i'm quite light, but with a heavy foot)
> :twisted: :twisted:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

if you re-read the replies in the light of your modified opening post, this thread becomes really really amusing!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lol Cam your not wrong, was thinking the same thing. Faves must be



rustyintegrale said:


> I
> Guys, I've done this twice and it is a fab day out.
> Rich


And Yan's



> Great idea Adz
> 
> I've never done this before
> 
> So it's a yes for me


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

great wordl play adz :lol: :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Yeak I know, but this one is now f'in brilliant! PMSLOL



denTTed said:


> In too, depending on dates.
> 
> Do they supply helmets, mines gone a bit cheesey. :roll:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

hahahaha i thought changing my post would amuse a select few.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam, you complete twunt... :lol: :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

So cam just called and asked me if this was serious

He was really looking forward to trying a gay orgy!

Adam, its not fair. You got him all excited!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

lol

Must say, im a bit puzzled its being taken so seriously.....


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Look, dont feck about, are we having an orgy or not?

If not, anyone fancy the naked go-karting Adam originally suggested? :?


----------

